# Starting on paradigm veo on 9th Jan!



## allana (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have finally been given the funding for my pump and start with my paradigm veo on 9th January.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Also do any of you know if there is a way to use the care link with an IPad as I don't have a laptop?

Thanks

Allana


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't help with the questions Allana, but can congratulate you! Congratulations!


----------



## allana (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Allana, congrats on the soon to be pump start  No idea about the ipad thingy. Can you not ring medtronic and ask them?


----------



## allana (Dec 19, 2012)

I will try them thanks sue


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2012)

Allana all the best 

happy pumping x


----------



## gail1 (Dec 19, 2012)

great news good on yer


----------



## pgcity (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck. You will love it


----------



## allana (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Called medtronic and they are working on software to work on iPads but none at the moment.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 27, 2012)

Good news !   I am sure you will love pump


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Allana

Just wanted to say good luck.  Please do let me know how you get on as I may be likely to get the same pump as yours also this year.


----------



## allana (Jan 5, 2013)

I will ch1ps, getting nervous now!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2013)

How are you getting on with the pump.....?


----------



## squeeze321 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Allana,

Hope you are doing well on the pump.
I started pumping with the medtronic Paradigm Veo in May 2011 and after 30 years of bad control with type 1, I now have the best control ever!

You will be fine on the pump so long as you test your blood glucose very regularly. At first I would advise before every meal as well as two hours after. You need to be careful with your basel insulin at night as most people need slightly less basel insulin at night than they do in the day, and you may want to consider doing some night time blood tests as well as night time hypos should be avoided at all costs.

*Don't forget to have plenty of sweets/food for treating hypos! *I have them in every room but I live on my own and prefer to be safe than sorry!

I write down all my carbs and meal boluses in a book which helps me keep track of my insulin and food, your pump company will probably send these books to you free of charge too.

All the best with your pump


----------

